# L.A. Metrolink train hits car



## Superliner Diner (Jan 31, 2003)

> A Walnut man committed suicide Thursday by waiting on the tracks for a Metrolink train to hit him, authorities said.
> This marked the second apparent suicide by train this week following a collision in Glendale on Monday.


The story is here.


----------

